# Help with Sylvia fault



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

In May this year I purchased a new Rancilio Sylvia. Although I was happy with my new machine, after a few weeks it suddenly stopped working - although it switched on the boiler wouldn't heat up. I contacted the company that I bought it from and they asked me to return it so that they could repair it. They actually repaired the bolier and then returned it to me. Within a few weeks the same problem occurred so this time I asked for a replacement machine.

Two weeks ago I received my replacement machine and now the same problem has occurred!!!!!! Has anyone else experienced anything similar?

Just to explain how I use my machine - I turn it on first thing in the morning (always check that it is full of water). It is left on during the morning as we usually have another coffee mid to late morning. I try to switch it off to give it a rest and then switch it back on late afternoon. If the machine has been on for a long period a try and remember to flush water through it so that it is not left to dry out.

Can anyone offer any advice??


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a Silvia as well which I've modified a bit so I've had a poke around inside. I can't say I've had a problem with mine.

I assume that the 'boiler on' light is not coming on either? But the pump works if you switch it on?

There is a resettable safety thermostat on the boiler which trips if it goes over ~160C. The manual tells you where it is and how to reset it (basically remove the water tank, unscrew the top panel, look for the thermostat on the front side of the boiler, check that the red button is pushed in, put all back together).

I would try this first; however, I've never had mine trip.


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks, I've tried pushing the reset button but but that hasn't helped. The boiler light is coming on but is permanently lit. I can't believe this has happened on two machines.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you run brew water through the group immediately after switching on and after steaming?


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes after switching on and also if left on for a while. Not through the group head after steaming though but surely this can't be the reason, or can it???? Is that then classed as my fault?

The question I also have is - Should I return the machine (up to now the company I purchased it from have been very good) and opt to purchase a better machine, assuming that other machines don't have such sensitive boilers?? I am really losing my patience with the Sylvia, she makes lovely coffee but is very high maintenance.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

When you've steamed you need to refill the boiler (can be achieved through the brew head or running the hot water pump with or without the steam wand open) otherwise you _could_ be trying to heat an empty boiler and wreck the element. It is slight speculation as to whether this is what you have seen though.


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

If the light is on and there is no heat, then the problem is either the safety thermostat or the element itself.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Unfortunately I believe this is actually quite a common fault with the Silvia and other similar machines without autofill - the boiler empties after steaming and the element burns out. The Gaggia machines manage to avoid the issue because their element is directly mounted on the outside of the boiler itself rather than sitting inside the boiler submerged in the water.


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

So if I manage to get a refund I need to purchase a machine with an auto-fill then?? Its just so frustrating when I consider that I have paid a decent amount of money to purchase a machine, I top it up with water before each use, I regularly flush the group-head when the machine has been on for a while and turn off at regular intervals to give the machine a break. In my opinion Sylvia is far too sensitive and should come with warnings that state this.

My trusty old moka pot never behaved this way and neither did my aeropress. Back to basics for a while so I can research and consider investing in a machine that is a bit more robust but produces good results. Any ideas?????


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

I hate to say it but it does specifically tell you in the manual to run the water through after steaming. If you haven't been doing this then it's like boiling an empty kettle and likely to have done the damage.

Your other attempts to pander to the machine (running water through at random intervals or giving it a break), I personally don't believe are required in the slightest. I regularly leave mine on for hours on end without touching it and its been fine.

I would guess that if you got into the habit of refilling the boiler it would be perfectly reliable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

Alas I may stand corrected following the thread started by Spooks....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Must confess that I have no confidence in my machine now, I genuinely flush water through every time to make sure the boiler never runs dry and it still managed to burn out somehow.

Good luck to the OP in whatever you decide.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Out of interest, how long/much do you flush?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

jimbow said:


> Out of interest, how long/much do you flush?


Normally until the heating light comes back on, it's normally around a mug or so. Water flowing outa both steam and group head.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I do same, flush with water only through steam wand with steam wand switched off and water pump on. As soon as steam stops and water starts, I purge until light comes back on and I'm done. Have never had an issue.

I also run about half a cup of water through as soon as a switch on. I never purge through group head only when Im cleaning group head i.e. giving it a rinse after use.


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Spooks said:


> Must confess that I have no confidence in my machine now, I genuinely flush water through every time to make sure the boiler never runs dry and it still managed to burn out somehow.


This is exactly the same problem and has left me feeling the same way. Do you still have your Sylvia? I'm considering purchasing something else but have no idea what. The Sylvia seems so highly respected yet it appears can be very sensitive.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

LizP said:


> This is exactly the same problem and has left me feeling the same way. Do you still have your Sylvia? I'm considering purchasing something else but have no idea what. The Sylvia seems so highly respected yet it appears can be very sensitive.


Yeh Liz, still have it as it does a good job at making nice flat whites and espresso...... And if I'm honest I don't have the money to replace it with what I would want. There is definitely issues with the boiler on them and maybe we have been unlucky. If I have to replace the boiler again it's going so wish me luck lol


----------

